# Smoking a chicken - Need Brine, Rub and direction



## exromenyer (Nov 30, 2012)

Like many others here I have smoked other meats, but never chicken.  I am going to use my new seasoned MES 40 with my AMNPS.  I have the basic pellets so any recommendation on which to use would be appreciated as well.

I have searched threads for hours and just can't locate answers to the questions I have posted.

What kind of brine mix for poultry?


What kind of rub?   Or is it butter, oil and simple seasoning?


Is it an internal breast temp of 165 and thigh temp of 175 I am aiming for?


Is 5 - 6 hours a good guesstimate?  Pork is a out 1.5 hrs per lb so not sure what poultry is?

Does anyone smoke just bone in legs and thighs?  Or boneless chicken ?  Anything I should know about those also?


Thank you in advance,
Tony


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2012)

Here is a Brine and Rub that is a Favorite with members of my Family. I like Apple and/or Hickory with Chicken. Measure the Temp in the thickest part of the Breast and Thigh, 165* and 175*F respectively. 275*F is about the best you can hope for in an MES. If the skin is not Crisp enough when the IT is 145*F in the Breast, put the Bird in a 425*F Oven to finish cooking to 165* and Crisp the Skin. As far as timing goes, at 250* to 275*F you can figure 20-30 minutes per pound but go buy Internal Temps (IT). And yes, brined and smoked Chicken Parts are just as good they just go faster...JJ

Families Favorite Brine

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

Bubba Chix Rub

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1teaspoon if less heat is desired.

Good Luck!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 30, 2012)

Good morning! I know this says Turkey, but it's a great one for any kind of poultry. There's a brine and rub recipe included in the article.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/turkey-brining-and-smoking

Chef JJ beat me to it - the link I included was originally posted by him and it's the brine and rub he just posted!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting Alesia. That Article gives a more detailed explanation to Why Bird happens and not just the Recipes. If I could ever remember the article is there, I might use it too...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey no problem...you put the initial thread here and just thought it might be helpful. It's like the Turkey Brine and Rub you did around Thanksgiving - that works for all poultry and it's right there instead of searching for it! I know I forget to look there sometimes too for things!


----------



## exromenyer (Nov 30, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here is a Brine and Rub that is a Favorite with members of my Family. I like Apple and/or Hickory with Chicken. Measure the Temp in the thickest part of the Breast and Thigh, 165* and 175*F respectively. 275*F is about the best you can hope for in an MES. If the skin is not Crisp enough when the IT is 145*F in the Breast, put the Bird in a 425*F Oven to finish cooking to 165* and Crisp the Skin. As far as timing goes, at 250* to 275*F you can figure 20-30 minutes per pound but go buy Internal Temps (IT). And yes, brined and smoked Chicken Parts are just as good they just go faster...JJ
> 
> Families Favorite Brine
> 
> ...


Chef JimmyJ...

Thank you for the prompt response!!!  Love the guys on this forum.....can't say enough about them !   The bird is taking it's bath as I type... I will be making the rub today to slather on tomorrow night..  Look forward to the end results !

Tony (exromenyer)













photo(2).JPG



__ exromenyer
__ Nov 30, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2012)

I forgot to ask what Pellets you have. I have been using Todd's Pitmaster's Choice and have been super happy with the flavor. Hickory can be a little strong on Chicken for some folks like...my 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...So a fruit wood may be a better choice if you don't have PC Pellets. Good luck with the smoke...JJ


----------



## humdinger (Nov 30, 2012)

exromenyer said:


> Chef JimmyJ...
> 
> Thank you for the prompt response!!! * Love the guys on this forum*.....can't say enough about them !   The bird is taking it's bath as I type... I will be making the rub today to slather on tomorrow night..  Look forward to the end results !
> 
> ...


Don't forget about the gals too, right Alesia!?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2012)

Humdinger said:


> Don't forget about the gals too, right Alesia!?


I have 3 Daughters 16, 20 and 21. They refer to each other and friends as, " Dude "...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The SMF is Family so we would never forget the Ladies. We/I use the Guys to cover us all like, " Hope you Guy's have a great weekend and Stay Safe! "...JJ


----------



## exromenyer (Nov 30, 2012)

Humdinger said:


> Don't forget about the gals too, right Alesia!?





Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have 3 Daughters 16, 20 and 21. They refer to each other and friends as, " Dude "...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meant no disrespect.... I refer to the SMF family the same way as Chef JimmyJ so I always say "You guys"...

I have the AMNPS from Todd, bought the kit and received 2lbs each of Maple, Oak, Hickory and Cherry.  Will look to buy Pitmaster after I get low but thought about using some maple for this smoke to accent the brown sugar brine... your thoughts... Don't want it to smokey ...

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## humdinger (Nov 30, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have 3 Daughters 16, 20 and 21. They refer to each other and friends as, " Dude "...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, oh yeah, I know we all strive to take good care of eachother here, and I know "guys" is just a generalization to help keep things easy. I mostly just wanted use that cool little emotocon of the red smiley with the rolling pin! lol That's a great one. Take care!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2012)

Tony, Pitmaster's Choice is a 1/3 each Blend of Hickory, Maple and Cherry. So If you wish to play mix up a batch from what you have and you will be there. The Maple will be nice as well...JJ


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 1, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Tony, Pitmaster's Choice is a 1/3 each Blend of Hickory, Maple and Cherry. So If you wish to play mix up a batch from what you have and you will be there. The Maple will be nice as well...JJ



Thank you for that information.  I will make my own mix of pitmasters blend then.


----------



## sasha the bear (Jan 5, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here is a Brine and Rub that is a Favorite with members of my Family. I like Apple and/or Hickory with Chicken. Measure the Temp in the thickest part of the Breast and Thigh, 165* and 175*F respectively. 275*F is about the best you can hope for in an MES. If the skin is not Crisp enough when the IT is 145*F in the Breast, put the Bird in a 425*F Oven to finish cooking to 165* and Crisp the Skin. As far as timing goes, at 250* to 275*F you can figure 20-30 minutes per pound but go buy Internal Temps (IT). And yes, brined and smoked Chicken Parts are just as good they just go faster...JJ
> 
> Families Favorite Brine
> 
> ...


Long time lurker, first time poster. 

I usually only smoke various trouts, salmon, and the occasional sausage, but I recently decided to step into the poultry game.

- I used this brine and rub recipe on a small-ish chicken.

- I brined it for about 18 hours (I used apple cider vinegar), let it rest post-brine in my fridge for about 24 hours, and applied the rub (sub brown sugar for raw sugar) with no oil/butter shortly before smoking. 

- I have a Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 2-door propane (not sure what the shorthand for that is in these parts!). 

- I used hickory chips

- Kept the temperature at around 250-260 then kicked it up to 300 after a couple hours because I was getting hungry. 

Conclusion: this is easily, by far the best thing I have ever tasted. Only thing I would change is a bit less sugar in the rub and a bit less red pepper flakes in the brine. But you better believe this recipe!


----------

